
Surface Pro: Kaby Lake gives longer battery life, but still no modern ports - ebbypeter
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/05/surface-pro-updated-at-last-kaby-lake-gives-longer-battery-life-but-still-no-modern-ports/
======
ebbypeter
Essentially the old one with some minor changes under the hood, and an updated
pen. Worth an upgrade from Pro 4? Don't think so.

